# Series, Anyone?



## Kyle R (Mar 25, 2013)

Are any of you writing (or have any of you written) a novel series?

What are your thoughts on novel serializations, versus standalone books?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm unsure of some of your terms here.  Series vs. standalone is one distinction.  Serialization is a separate matter.


----------



## popsprocket (Mar 25, 2013)

The more epic the tale, the more books I want to read about it.

Some stuff just plain works as a ~90k word paperback, while other stuff needs to be 10 doorstoppers long before I'm happy with it.


----------



## Sam (Mar 25, 2013)

I've written seven novels in a series. I much prefer it. I have too much affection and plans for the characters I've created to confine them to a single novel.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 25, 2013)

My current WIP has characters I plan to use in subsequent books, but each will stand on its own.  The story lines would only be loosely tied together.  I have the concept (and some notes) for an epic fantasy series.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Mar 25, 2013)

Personally, I enjoy both formats.  There are stories I want to write that just work much better as standalone novels, and then there are those that could be trilogies or longer.  It really depends on the story and the plot/character/theme arcs you're planning to present.

I find that tragedies tend to be more standalonish, for example.


----------



## Leyline (Mar 25, 2013)

To be blunt, I often refrain from reading a novel that's part of a series. It doesn't go onto some personal list of banned books or anything, but it will be passed over for a stand-alone more often than not. Then again, novels aren't even my preferred format: short-fic4life.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2013)

I tend to read books that are a series. I have a _few_ books that are standalone's, but I would love it if those authors created more, so I could be greedy and enjoy it longer. 

If I love the characters and/or story world, of course I want to read more. More and more and more. I mean, the author needs to make sure it stays exciting and new things are always happening of course; I don't like reading the same plot over and over (stale repetitive ideas aren't good either). But! If the author can keep the storyline moving, and the characters interesting, then I must follow them (like a best friend!). Then, I prefer to read them in as many novels as the author can type up!


----------



## Narnia (Mar 25, 2013)

The first book has to work by itself.  The story has to be good otherwise there is no point for another.  I admit when searching for a book I don't look at if it's a series or not.  If the story is good and makes me want more I will read whatever books the author comes out with that follow.  I am in the process of working on what I want to eventually become a series but with that knowledge that the first book has be self-contained with ties that could turn into a larger/longer story.


----------



## moderan (Mar 25, 2013)

Series tend to dilute or grow diffuse with length. I prefer standalones. Though I do stand with my friend G. as far as personal preference. I like short stories best.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Mar 25, 2013)

I love to read a series of books, and this, aside from the fact that my book is an epic fantasy is why I'm writing one. Like Sam, I am attached to my characters, but i am also very attached the world as well.


----------



## squidtender (Mar 25, 2013)

Leyline said:


> To be blunt, I often refrain from reading a novel that's part of a series.



You did the Wizard Knight, though . . . thank you for that, by the way. Almost done with The Knight 

I love a good series, but I start to get burned out when they do more than three. Terry Goodkind and Robert Jordan should be hung up by their toes for what they did . . .


----------



## Leyline (Mar 25, 2013)

squidtender said:


> You did the Wizard Knight, though . . . thank you for that, by the way. Almost done with The Knight



Wolfe is _sui generis_ and gets a pass. In all things. I _like_ it when he does things I generally don't like, because I know someone has finally done them right. 

(To be honest, I found the book in a nearly thousand page single volume called "The Wizard Knight" at a library sale. One of the best dollars I've ever spent. )


----------



## Dictarium (Mar 25, 2013)

I think that these days all concepts of mystery and stones-left-unturned has been lost. People want all their questions answered and they want them answered on an annual basis until they're content. With Harry Potter, Jo Rowling continues to answer question upon questions about the most minute details about character in her universe whenever she has meet-and-greets or interviews because people want every single detail about every single universe they explore and don't want to have to deal with just imagining it for themselves. Because of this ideology, I feel the art of the standalone book has been, if not lost, temporarily misplaced. One person who I think does the standalone book very well is John Green. Say what you will about the parallelism of the plots points and characters of each of his books, he makes one book and (from what I've seen) is very adamant about not making sequels to them or, if he's mentioned the possibility of it, he's done so for one or two. 

The ideology behind a standalone is why I love writing short stories so much. They're contained universes that you only allow the reader a small glance into and force them to imagine all of the things going on in their blind spots.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Mar 25, 2013)

moderan said:


> Series tend to dilute or grow diffuse with length. I prefer standalones. Though I do stand with my friend G. as far as personal preference. I like short stories best.




This has been my experience as well, at least with door-stoppers like Wheel of Time.  I'm almost as willing to grab a trilogy as a standalone, though.


----------



## Dictarium (Mar 25, 2013)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> I'm almost as willing to grab a trilogy as a standalone, though.


Considering most trilogies are crafted with a specific and intentional three-act structure that was well-thought-out before the first book was finished, I'd tend to agree with this. I'd hardly consider "Lord of the Rings" a series.


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 25, 2013)

moderan said:


> Series tend to dilute or grow diffuse with length. I prefer standalones. Though I do stand with my friend G. as far as personal preference. I like short stories best.



I think a few attempt to do the TV series foot-drag.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Mar 26, 2013)

As I'm considering the question, it occurs to me that I've only read two series, both by C.S. Lewis: his Space Trilogy and the Chronicles of Narnia.  In each case, my attraction is not to the series as such, but rather the fact that several decent books can be found in each.  For example, in the Space Trilogy, I like the second book, _Perelandra_.  I don't like it because of how it fits into the series, or because of what it builds off of or leads into.  I like it because, in a complete vacuum, it's a good, solid story.  Same goes for the Narnia series.  I enjoy the _Voyage of the Dawn Treader_, not because of the characters or how it fits into the series as a whole, but because I like the narrative of that particular book.

I honestly don't know what defines a series.  I wouldn't consider the Star Wars EU a series, but is it? Do the books have to share protagonists and themes and overarching plotlines, or is it enough for them to be in the same universe? If it's the latter, then I think I'd enjoy a decent series - one where I could just pick a book at random and enjoy it, not because of where it's from or where it's going, but because I like the world and characters.  If it's the former, I'm not sure I'd have the patience for a series.  If you can't fit a plot into a standard novel, I have serious concerns about the pacing of your stories.

For my own part, I fully intended to write just a single book and call it quits.  However, I could see myself writing another story in the same world, with a different plot and only a handful of familiar characters.  Of course, given that it takes me about five years to go from concept to finished product (based on my single data point), it's far too early for me to say anything definitive on the matter.


----------



## moderan (Mar 26, 2013)

Rustgold said:


> I think a few attempt to do the TV series foot-drag.


I think a LOT attempt to do that. There are some genuinely good lengthy series, but even those have their less-inspired moments.


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 26, 2013)

I (generally speaking) prefer to read a novel series, because if I like the first in a series, I get much more reading out of it.  If I get a good single novel, it's over in one book. Plus, what's the point in caring about a character if they're gone forever in two days time?



moderan said:


> I think a LOT attempt to do that. There are some genuinely good lengthy series, but even those have their less-inspired moments.



I was using the generous 'few' word


----------



## moderan (Mar 26, 2013)

They live in your heart forever.


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 26, 2013)

...


----------



## Staff Deployment (Mar 26, 2013)

Favourite example of book series: Animorphs. 54 books. Tiny books, but 54 of them nonetheless. Plus two choose-your-own adventures. Plus some alternate-timeline stuff. Plus some extra series about background characters, like the evil second-in-command lady, the dude who gets eaten 30 pages into the first book, and God, who is a character. Plus a website and a short-lived TV series (I think). K.A. Applegate was insane.

Favourite example of stand-alone: Remainder, by Tom McCarthy. I can't even describe it. There is literally no more that can be said about this book other than that it is a perfect stand-alone.


----------



## Circadian (Mar 26, 2013)

I prefer series myself, but wouldn't hesitate to pick up a standalone if it had a good story and great characters.  Many of the stories I'm working on fit into their own series as there are too many plotpoints and happenings to stuff into a single book.  Plus, I like to see how the characters develop over the course of the series.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Mar 26, 2013)

I've read a number of series over my life that get handed down to me by my dad or brother ("You've GOT to read this!"). While I generally enjoy the first book, and thank them profusely for sending it my way, usually if they have the same character cast, by the time I've gotten to the third book or so I'm just sick of reading about them and their troubles.
I'm writing what I would say is a semi-series. It's set in the same created world, but they're all going to focus on different characters, and in different times (the first story is about 10 years before the second, the second is about 5 years before the third, and so on). I've decided on some of the bit characters that I'm going to bring back, and one of my main characters from the first story will be making an appearance in all of the subsequent stories, because she's been with me for six years and I've grown attached, but other than that I'm hoping each will be completely different, and in that way I'll avoid staleness.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 26, 2013)

I've never read a series except Updike's first two Rabbit novels. I guess that's because I don't really read genre fiction. As far as my own novel goes, it's about a couple, told from the POV of the man. I could see doing something from the woman's perspective -- she's really the most interesting character anyway. But I'm getting ahead of myself -- I'm still editing and doing rewrites on the first one -- and I've got something else entirely cooking for my next novel.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 26, 2013)

I generally prefer reading a series, but a good standalone is fine, especially from an author that I have enjoyed before. Some stories and characters lend themselves better to a series than a single novel.

Writing, I wrote my first published novel as a standalone, but with openings for a series, which I've begun, with the second novel published and I am currently writing the third.


----------



## FleshEater (Mar 26, 2013)

I usually don't read anything over 400 pages...so I appreciate Standalone novels more. I have a very short attention span, so making it through more than one novel about a set of characters is an accomplishment for me. I didn't even read all of the Steig Larsson novels.


----------



## Tiamat (Mar 26, 2013)

I've passed on many a (probably) good book, just because it's been part of a series.  Generally, I'm not a fan.  With the sole exception of the Harry Potter series, everything longer than a trilogy usually ends up disappointing me.  It just becomes overkill.  I started "Sword of Truth" and got bored around book five.  I started "Wheel of Time" and couldn't make it through book two.  There must be at least a dozen series that I've started and just stalled out on.  I'm currently reading book four of "Game of Thrones" and while I'm still enjoying it, if it carries on too much longer, I'll quit.  I'll savor the first few books and mourn the rest.

I love my stand alone novels though.  I've got several closets full of them.

As for my own work, the novel I'm in the final stages of editing is stand-alone, though I left enough possibility for a sequel.  It doesn't demand it though.  The next WIP is also stand-alone.  I very much doubt I have the attention span to write a series in the vein of Martin or Goodkind or any of them.


----------



## Kyle R (Mar 26, 2013)

The reason I asked, and I know it might sound overambitious to some, is because some publishers and literary agents are expressing great interest in books that have the potential to be a series.

Like the teenage girl who fawns over the boy with a driver's license, because of, oh, the possibilities. With a car, they can _go places_!

Publishers hear "series" and they see dollar signs. A popular series can become a money-making juggernaut. Compunding sales, repeat customers. A marketing dream.

Yes, the publishing contract is attractive--but how about the _multi-_book contract? Ooh, baby! 

Book Series Are What Publishers Really Want - Mauricio Betancourt - Open Salon

What makes a book publisher drool? Can you say "series"? - Forbes

Keep in mind, though, this is the dark side of fiction I'm talking about here. The marketing side, the business side--where everything you write is not just a creative work of art, but a product to sell to your consumers. Egads!

I'm conflicted. The Dark Side is tempting me... Help, Master Yoda!


----------



## Jon M (Mar 26, 2013)

.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Mar 27, 2013)

KyleColorado said:


> I'm conflicted. The Dark Side is tempting me... Help, Master Yoda!



Write your book now and worry about the publishing aspect once it's done.  That's all.


----------



## tepelus (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm writing a series because the story I want to tell can't be crammed into a single book. I'm planning on this as being a four book series, possibly five, depending on how book three goes. I originally wanted it to be a trilogy, but book one has gotten so long with more subplots than I imagined it would have (I'm a pantser) that I have to split it into two, else it will be over 300,000 words and won't have any chance of being sold. I'm glad to hear publishers are liking series. Perhaps my historical fantasy will have a better chance of getting picked up. Now if I would finish the darn thing.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Mar 27, 2013)

I completed the second book in a series yesterday, and am now editing and formatting. Truth is, though, I started writing the sequel 6 or 8 years ago and got bored with it. The only reason I finished it is because I like the MC, a Native American, one-handed, ex marine park ranger who can sense Native American supernatural happenings. Also, they're set in Virginia state parks and the features in the park are a part of the story.

So it's not surprising that my favorite series was Nevada Barr's novels about a female park ranger, all set in national parks. (Barr was a ranger.) But when she branched out from that with a "literary" novel, I couldn't get past the first chapter.


----------



## archer88iv (Mar 27, 2013)

popsprocket said:


> The more epic the tale, the more books I want to read about it.
> 
> Some stuff just plain works as a ~90k word paperback, while other stuff needs to be 10 doorstoppers long before I'm happy with it.



I agree. However, for longer series, I absolutely will not start reading until it's finished. For some reason, I'm paralyzed by the thought of the author kicking the bucket or retiring in the middle of things.


----------



## RaynaF.Allie (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there,
I'm currently working on a serie. I think that choosing whether to make a serie or a standalone book of your project is related to the way you plan the story to go.
For example, some stories, are worth to be discovered in details, like day by day, especially fiction and fantasy. It allows the writer to give even more substance to the characters and the scenery. It gives people/readers, the opportunity to relate to them, picture them vividly, and that contributes to the success of your story, in addition to good writing, proof reading, emotional investment and hangcliffers. 
Some stories, on the other hand, can be well-written and summoned in one book, involving 100K wrd count or more, or even less. Those books, in my opinion, people don't relate to for very long, if ever. It can be a quick read, for a weekend, after a stressful week ( again, this only concerns Fiction, mostly romance or Fantasy.)

In my personal experience, start writing with the sole intent to offer a pleasurable story, one that would be recommended to give you enough ambition to want more. Once you mind mapped your ideas, characters. sceneries and storyline, the flow of idea will come running, ( Don't forget your notes) you will find that some are worth telling, and if it's too long or overwhelming in one book, you can always create a sequel or two.

So good luck with your choice, and your writing.


----------



## Mairead27 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm working on a series too (trilogy). If you feel the stories you have in mind are better off being divided into separate books, go ahead. Plus, it can help build a following and better sales if readers like your books.


----------

